# Macbook Air Superdrive Skin



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone come across skins for the macbook air external superdrive?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I just have a clear skin on my Mac Air is all. Post if you find one!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I dont guess I am going to find one specifically for the superdrive.  At this time I am considering ordering 2 skins for the 11" air and trimming one for the superdrive.  

And here is hoping I do not regret spending the money on the 11" air after the new iPad is release.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think you will regret the Mac Air. It does so much more than the iPad. I have both. The only problem I now have is that I can never decide what to pack! Kindle, iPad, MacAir! Leaving for Tahiti in 29 days and I'm still undecided. Taking all three would be silly. 

I'm leaning toward the Kindle and the iPad. Leaving my trusty MacAir at home. Sad - it's gone around the world with me, just about.


----------



## jamshill (Jan 17, 2011)

it is the first time when I read about this issue... I will try to find more information and I will be back with a review!


----------

